

What to do? & How to do? - asokkalidass

Hi
    I am an UG student keenly interested in robotics and automation. I like to work 24*7 but i don't know, what to do? and how to do?. Here I request you to give suggestions and guidelines.
======
smoyer
It's not that important in comparison with one simple act ... start!

Find something you're truly passionate about, and make up a project that
you'll learn something from. If it's something you'd do as a hobby but it can
be made into a business, you win twice.

